# any people from ontario?



## Evita (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey guys....I'm from Toronto....just wondering if anyone is close by???


----------



## sok-in (May 29, 2003)

Yes Toronto here as well................


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

London ON here! Kickass town to live in if I may say so in my totally unbiased opinion...the doctors here don't suck either...heheheHugz,Kestrel


----------



## Evita (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey guys....do u know of any Toronto meets??I would love to get one started if there isn't already one...just for more personal support....


----------



## Sydney11 (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey!I'm from Sarnia, I go to school in kingston. I didn't think there were any other people on this board from Ontario. I think there are meetings in Toronto, monthly or something. I've never been to one, but I think they're listed on this site somewhere.


----------



## Sydney11 (Jun 14, 2002)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/meetings.html#ON That's the link on this site, but they've all been cancelled it says due to SARS.


----------

